# Free Spirit Greenbrier



## woahey (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a Free Spirit Greenbrier in very good condition. Does anybody have any idea as to what this old Sears-Roebuck might be worth? Any info is helpful.


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)

mild steel, un lugged, no braze ons, 1 piece crank, stem mounted shifter, bolt on side pulls...

That there is a set on fire and ghost ride candidate


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

$20 pesos but only if it comes with a catalog.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

If it's rideable, and your opposed to seeing it used for nefarious means, donate it to a church, some homeless guy will love it for transportation.

Otherwise, awesome candidate for hauling out the ladder, getting on the roof, and chucking this thing off with varying degrees of severity. 

It's fun to see how many hits it takes before it's no longer rideable. 

Great party game really!

YMMV.


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

Full disclosure: I paid $15 for a Free Spirit 20yrs ago in a police auction, and it's still in the shed. Burgundy. Comes in handy when I have more folks at my house than credible bikes, and need to dig deep just to get everyone on wheels. 

Just in case woahey is fishing for a sale here, I am willing to bid either 3 Powerbar wrappers or else $15 delivered. The cash offer is just for old time's sake.


----------

